# Weekend on the Rock with the flyrod...



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Braved the elements on Saturday...was quite interesting to have any place I went to myself...I did not see another person until about 1:30 or so. I learned all about the need for Blistix on rod guides...icing was an issue until I dug it out and used it...At the last spot on about my 12th drift with an egg sucking leech, I hooked into one and had a very intense battle for well over 10 minutes...cars were stopping in the middle of the road to watch. I realize that time feels like it slows down during these times but there were at least 10 runs, 2 jumps and more than one occassion where the fish just stopped and we were at a standoff. I did everything I could to land that fish...My arms and shoulders were screaming at me...LOL It was a big fish...anyway after about the 3rd time I got the leader to the rod tip the hook came unbuttoned...I really thought this was the one. I felt the runs getting weaker and weaker. 

After it came off I immediately felt like I was freezing to death and called it a day. Had the Go Pro camera with me and thought I had the fight saved...turns out I got a picture of my hand and a bent rod...CRAP!!! There was a bystander there that seemed to be as bummed as I was that it came off. Right about the middle of the battle he yells to me..."That must be a pretty good one!!!" Ah well Maybe Someday...

Sunday, I had family obligations and could not wait out the ice( way worse than the day before. I went but ended up driving around getting to know the park. Visited Chagrin Falls Outiftters and enjoyed the shop. Nice place...

Today, Many, many fisherman...lotsa of icebergs to the back of the knees, and 6 hours with one possible "bite"....

So thus ends my crash course on Winter Steelheading. All in all...I would do it all again for that 1 battle. Sorry for the length....but I am a wordy cuss..

Hawk


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

that fight always makes it worth it! you're lucky, i never get an audience when i hook into one lol. hopefully we have a good spring, but i'm not holding my breath, esp after last year


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

tractor5561 said:


> that fight always makes it worth it! you're lucky, i never get an audience when i hook into one lol. hopefully we have a good spring, but i'm not holding my breath, esp after last year


Besides the whole "one that gotta way story" what really gets me is the camera being on the wrong setting...How cool would it have been to have that battle on video record!!! Like I said maybe next time....


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

dont feel bad. i finally landed a my first 20 inch brown about two months ago after months of slinging streamers in the rain, cold, and high water . snapped a few pictures of him with the cellular device but it died right after i took the last picture..... when i turned it back on, no more pictures....talk about frustrating


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks for the great story! sounds like a good fish!!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Great story. I caught a 35 pound King Salmon two years ago on Oak Orchard in NY. Same thing, took my 9 wgt and took it to the backing darn near three times. Up and down the stream. 20 Minutes worth of fight. People would get out of the way and let me chase the fish down the stream.
Of course no net. Elderly gentleman had been watching from the bank and came out with a net to help me land the fish. Must have had 30 pictures taken with that fish and other people.
The worst part, I never even remembered to take a picture with my camera!
I was spent. Sat on the bank of stream after I released the fish and damn near fell asleep. About 10 minutes later headed to the truck. That was one long walk.
Needless to say I slept pretty good that night.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

bigduck10 said:


> Great story. I caught a 35 pound King Salmon two years ago on Oak Orchard in NY. Same thing, took my 9 wgt and took it to the backing darn near three times. Up and down the stream. 20 Minutes worth of fight. People would get out of the way and let me chase the fish down the stream.
> Of course no net. Elderly gentleman had been watching from the bank and came out with a net to help me land the fish. Must have had 30 pictures taken with that fish and other people.
> The worst part, I never even remembered to take a picture with my camera!
> I was spent. Sat on the bank of stream after I released the fish and damn near fell asleep. About 10 minutes later headed to the truck. That was one long walk.
> Needless to say I slept pretty good that night.


Thanks for the story!! I would have loved to have seen that King. Gotta love everyone has a picture of your fish but you huh? I just look forward to the next time I get to do battle with one....Thanks again for sharing your story...I post these at times because I do enjoy reading them when other people share their adventures....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bigduck10 said:


> Great story. I caught a 35 pound King Salmon two years ago on Oak Orchard in NY. Same thing, took my 9 wgt and took it to the backing darn near three times. Up and down the stream. 20 Minutes worth of fight. People would get out of the way and let me chase the fish down the stream.
> Of course no net. Elderly gentleman had been watching from the bank and came out with a net to help me land the fish. Must have had 30 pictures taken with that fish and other people.
> The worst part, I never even remembered to take a picture with my camera!
> I was spent. Sat on the bank of stream after I released the fish and damn near fell asleep. About 10 minutes later headed to the truck. That was one long walk.
> Needless to say I slept pretty good that night.


I had nearly the exact same thing happen at "the ford " on the Rock nearly 25 years ago.only thing different was the king was est. At 25#, was using cohos skeen with spinning rod, and I had a net. Guy next to me took my net, hit the fish in the nose, which sent the fish back to L Erie like a run away freight train, pulling the hook Loose!?


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I had the exact experience a few weeks ago at one of the fords, hooked into a beast it took off into the current and sat there and moved in and out of the current then it shook it's head a few more times and came off, maybe it's a giant carp but it did fight like a salmon, I've hooked and fought a few in Oak orchard.

Just a fyi, if it's freezing no need to get on the water early, let the sun try to warm the waters up, lot of folks who brave the elements fish around noonish, Also look for a period where the temps are above freezing for a couple of days.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

ngski said:


> I had the exact experience a few weeks ago at one of the fords, hooked into a beast it took off into the current and sat there and moved in and out of the current then it shook it's head a few more times and came off, maybe it's a giant carp but it did fight like a salmon, I've hooked and fought a few in Oak orchard.
> 
> Just a fyi, if it's freezing no need to get on the water early, let the sun try to warm the waters up, lot of folks who brave the elements fish around noonish, Also look for a period where the temps are above freezing for a couple of days.


I do not mind getting there early or fishing in the freezing cold because it is nice to have my choice of water....even if its not the most productive time...especially when we are talking about "the rock"....however, if its as cold as it was that Saturday night I will certainly heed your advice as it was beyond slush and looked impossible to flyfish!!! Yes, this beast made some nice runs and when he would stop...there was really nothing for me to do but keep some pressure and wait....I know he was resting up but I did not want to rip the fly out of his mouth by applying too much pressure...I am getting 2 more days on the water this weekend but I know it is going to be a bit more crowded as the weather looks great...and a side note...the day after I hooked the one that got away...I checked back at that spot. 10 anglers were there including 2 standing right where I was when I hooked it...LOL!!! Lesson learned was don't be a whoose and fish when ya can!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> I do not mind getting there early or fishing in the freezing cold because it is nice to have my choice of water....even if its not the most productive time...especially when we are talking about "the rock"....however, if its as cold as it was that Saturday night I will certainly heed your advice as it was beyond slush and looked impossible to flyfish!!! Yes, this beast made some nice runs and when he would stop...there was really nothing for me to do but keep some pressure and wait....I know he was resting up but I did not want to rip the fly out of his mouth by applying too much pressure...I am getting 2 more days on the water this weekend but I know it is going to be a bit more crowded as the weather looks great...and a side note...the day after I hooked the one that got away...I checked back at that spot. 10 anglers were there including 2 standing right where I was when I hooked it...LOL!!! Lesson learned was don't be a whoose and fish when ya can!!!!!


That is a very popular spot.


----------

